
Benchmarking Apache Kafka, Apache Pulsar, and RabbitMQ: Which is the Fastest? - accidentaldev
https://www.confluent.io/blog/kafka-fastest-messaging-system/
======
dvaun
The original title of the article is "Benchmarking Apache Kafka, Apache
Pulsar, and RabbitMQ: Which is the Fastest?"

As for messaging systems, there is no mention of NATS[0] or NATS Streaming.
For a system with durability similar to Kafka, LiftBridge[1] utilizes NATS and
would be another alternative to look into.

[0]: [https://docs.nats.io/](https://docs.nats.io/)

[1]:
[https://liftbridge.io/docs/overview.html](https://liftbridge.io/docs/overview.html)

~~~
accidentaldev
The article actually makes the following claim “We found that Kafka delivers
the best throughput while providing the lowest end-to-end latencies up to the
p99.9th percentile. At lower throughputs, RabbitMQ delivers messages at very
low latencies.” And the url is ending with “kafka-fastest-messaging-system”

However, to avoid confusion I will edit the title to match the original title.

